# Ipad app



## Stuartrossd (Feb 3, 2011)

What's happening with the iPad app? One pic months ago then nothing.


----------



## Steve5424 (Feb 2, 2011)

Stuartrossd said:


> What's happening with the iPad app? One pic months ago then nothing.


I've seen it recently and it's very cool. Not sure when the release will be though.


----------



## Qu1nt (Feb 3, 2011)

I read on a forum recently that the man at Virgin said October (but come on already !!)


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

That would tie in with the rumour of a major software update release in October. Will they need to open up the ethernet/network ports to allow the iPad direct wi-fi control of the TiVo?


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

Putting the TiVo on the home network would enable a better solution IMHO.

The iPad app might use the same mechanism the remote record web site uses (i.e. signal sent down the cable) but my experience of that is it's less than 25% reliable so I've stopped using it.

Of course if it does use the home network solution then you couldn't do it remotely without something that went over the interweb and through your home router and the TiVo would need to be wired in.

Either way, will be great when I am able to 100% reliably schedule recordings again whilst the TiVo/TV are in use like I used to with TiVoWeb.

Probably best we wait and see how it will work as then we'll know for sure!


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I don't know if this has been posted before, but I saw this and thought "WOW". TiVo iPad Remote App


----------



## browellm (Oct 21, 2003)

http://virgintivo.blogspot.com/2011/09/major-software-update-for-virgin-medias.html

Drool.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

"... available anywhere in the U.K" - it sounds like the TiVo guy doesn't realise VM only reaches 65% of UK homes.


----------



## beeswax (Jun 2, 2011)

alextegg said:


> The iPad app might use the same mechanism the remote record web site uses (i.e. signal sent down the cable) but my experience of that is it's less than 25% reliable so I've stopped using it.


We'll get a re-skinned version of the US TiVo iPad app which users have already worked out talks directly to the box over your LAN so you shouldn't have any problems like that. I'm 90% confident that means that the ethernet port will be getting enabled with the big update.


----------



## melmatic (Nov 24, 2009)

Brangdon said:


> "... available anywhere in the U.K" - it sounds like the TiVo guy doesn't realise VM only reaches 65% of UK homes.


He's not suggesting Virgin Media Tivo is available anywhere in the UK, but rather Virgin Media TiVo offers the most innovative features and functionality available anywhere in the UK.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Brangdon said:


> "... available anywhere in the U.K" - it sounds like the TiVo guy doesn't realise VM only reaches 65% of UK homes.


It's less than that; either 49% or 51%. Not sure which!



melmatic said:


> He's not suggesting Virgin Media Tivo is available anywhere in the UK, but rather Virgin Media TiVo offers the most innovative features and functionality available anywhere in the UK.


Exactly.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

melmatic said:


> He's not suggesting Virgin Media Tivo is available anywhere in the UK, but rather Virgin Media TiVo offers the most innovative features and functionality available anywhere in the UK.


Perhaps, but then I think it's written badly. "Through working with TiVo, Virgin Media has quickly implemented an award-winning user interface with TV's most innovative features and functionality, available anywhere in the U.K." To me that reads as saying TiVo's features are the most innovative for TV, and that they are available anywhere in the UK. If he meant what you say he meant, he could have phrased it more clearly.



cwaring said:


> It's less than that; either 49% or 51%. Not sure which!


I got the 65% figure from broadbandanalyst. I have no idea whether it is correct; presumably it depends on how you measure it.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Brangdon said:


> Perhaps, but then I think it's written badly. "Through working with TiVo, Virgin Media has quickly implemented an award-winning user interface with TV's most innovative features and functionality, available anywhere in the U.K." To me that reads as saying TiVo's features are the most innovative for TV, and that they are available anywhere in the UK. If he meant what you say he meant, he could have phrased it more clearly.


And yet two of us interpreted it the other way  I think it's the comma that confuses the issue. Makes more sense without it.

I got the 65% figure from broadbandanalyst. I have no idea whether it is correct; presumably it depends on how you measure it.[/QUOTE]
Miine is the official figure (whichever it is!) from VM themselves. Well, their Press Office; who should know


----------

